# Rewiring Buck Stove FP27000



## JohnLinCT (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello all.  I just moved into a house with a Buck Stove Model 27000.  Due to noise and unreliable operation I plan on replacing the motor, fan, tstat, controls, etc. in the spring.  When I am replacing the motor & fan, etc I was wondering if it was possible to move the control switch & plug from the front right of the unit to the front left.  I would like to do this so i do not have to use and extension cord to reach the nearest outlet on the right side of the unit.  I have a wall outlet within 3 feet of the left side of the unit. If possible is this difficult?

I hope what I am trying to explain makes sense.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Also, any input on motor, fan, tstat replacement parts?

Thanks, John


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 27, 2012)

JohnLinCT said:
			
		

> Hello all.  I just moved into a house with a Buck Stove Model 27000.  Due to noise and unreliable operation I plan on replacing the motor, fan, tstat, controls, etc. in the spring.  When I am replacing the motor & fan, etc I was wondering if it was possible to move the control switch & plug from the front right of the unit to the front left.  I would like to do this so i do not have to use and extension cord to reach the nearest outlet on the right side of the unit.  I have a wall outlet within 3 feet of the left side of the unit. If possible is this difficult?
> 
> I hope what I am trying to explain makes sense.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Also, any input on motor, fan, tstat replacement parts?
> 
> Thanks, John


I don't know why you could not relocate it.  The switch box is surface mounted on the intake grill and the thermostat discs are just inside the grill, then the wiring goes back to the motor through the air intake.  It could be on the left side as well as the right side.  Here is some useful info and links.


http://www.buckstove.com/partsstore/home.php?cat=26

http://www.servicesales.com/buck-stove-parts-older-model-26000-27000-28000-carolina-11-c-22_348.html 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/46572/


----------

